# Clear Fork



## steve113434 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hello, 

I was wanting to take a trip up to clear fork but it's a couple hours away to check the lake out. Does anyone know if it is muddy with the rain or is there still some sense of visibility?

Appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Best to post this in the central form. Clear fork is 3 hrs from nw ohio.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

yes it is muddy right now


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

The lake has really cleared up and lots of weeds in the lake. I posted a Clear Fork Report in the Central Ohio section. Maybe it should have been in this section. Anyone know if I posted it in the wrong forum?

Anyway, here's how the day went when I was there.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Bigbass201 -- Subscribed to your channel.
Liked your video--- very well done.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Blue Pike said:


> Bigbass201 -- Subscribed to your channel.
> Liked your video--- very well done.


How awesome is that. Thanks. I really appreciate that. You know I have some older friends that can't get out fishing anymore and videos sort of bring the fishing home to them. They can be a real pain to do, but it's a nice way to capture memories on the water. Jim and I try to keep hitting different lakes so there is a wide variety of places to see on the channel. Still have a bunch of stuff to do in Ohio yet.


----------

